# Books for Excel 2000



## Larry E (Sep 21, 2005)

Don't know if this is the proper place to put this, but here goes anyway.

I have two books published by Microsoft Press.  One is "Step by Step Microsoft Excel 2000" and includes the original unopened CD that came with it.

The second book is "Microsoft Excel 2000 Visual Basic for Applications Fundamentals", also with the original unopened CD.  

If anyone is interested, they're free for the asking and of course, it will be the first person to post the request.

Larry E


----------



## Larry E (Sep 26, 2005)

Are these two books totally useless?  Is that why no one wants them?  If so, please let me know and I'll just toss them.

Thanks,

Larry E


----------



## Larry E (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks for allowing me to post this message here.  I have found someone who is still working with Excel 2000 and can use the books.

The offer is withdrawn.

Larry E


----------



## milesUK (Sep 28, 2005)

Hey, whats so bad about still using xl2000. Some of our machines have not progressed beyond win95 and office 97!


----------



## Larry E (Sep 28, 2005)

milesUK, I'm curious as to why I didn't get any response.  I even posted on a Microsoft BB and no response either until I withdrew the offer.  Finally someone saw the post and I'm mailing the books to him today.  I think with all of the crooks out there everyone probably thought it was a scam.  It's unfortunate that the internet has made us all paranoid.    Anyway, someone is going to put them to good use and that's all I wanted to do.

Larry E


----------

